# Solo Flute Works



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Wikipedia mentions today that CPE Bach's Flute Sonata in Am is one of the few solo flute works out there. In honor of Wikipedia's front page mention, I watched Georgia Browne play a very delicate version, but it raised the question in my mind: what other good pieces for the instrument are there?

Wikipedia lists a number from Handel and JS Bach, but surely there are more highly regarded ones.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

There's a gazillion 20th/21st century unaccompanied flute pieces, but earlier there's


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Varese Density 21.5


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Vasks said:


> There's a gazillion 20th/21st century unaccompanied flute pieces, but earlier there's


I guess I should have limited it to pre-20th century works, which by posting the Bach I had more in mind. There are a gazillion 20th/21st century everything.


----------



## pianoville (Jul 19, 2018)

There is a very nice piece by Debussy for solo flute called Syrinx.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Vasks said:


> There's a gazillion 20th/21st century unaccompanied flute pieces, but earlier there's


Weren't those originally for recorder?


----------

